# 黑糊糊



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently reading a (children's) story about 胡萝卜 and 咖啡粉. The 咖啡粉 was described as 黑糊糊的. Does that simply mean that it is "very dark" or "very black"? (Is there a difference between 黑色的 and 黑糊糊的 in Chinese?)

Thanks!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

黑糊糊的=黑乎乎的

意思就是 黑，但也不一定 非常黑。


----------



## yuechu

谢谢，Retrogradedwithwind! 
那“黑糊糊的”跟“黑色的”是一个意思吗？(没有区别吗？）


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

我个人感觉，两词基础意思一样。

黑色，就是black。
黑乎乎，非常口语化，稍微带点嫌弃。当你说“黑乎乎的咖啡”时，其实你有点嫌弃咖啡。


----------



## yuechu

That helps me understand it a lot better. Thanks so much, once again, Retrogradedwithwind!   

(I was about to assume that 黑糊糊的 was literary since I read it in a written story!)


----------



## Tsau

yuechu said:


> That helps me understand it a lot better. Thanks so much, once again, Retrogradedwithwind!
> 
> (I was about to assume that 黑糊糊的 was literary since I read it in a written story!)


“黑糊糊的”是一种口语化的表达。用在文学作品中，是为了追求一种口语化的效果。
同时，黑糊糊是一个叠词，还可以提供一种童趣感和音律美。取决于文章的基调和上下文。


----------



## SimonTsai

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 黑糊糊的 = 黑乎乎的


I personally see them not quite the same. The character 糊 is strongly suggestive of something gluey, specifically paste that hasn't dried yet (e.g., 糨糊, 芝麻糊 and 杏仁糊).


----------



## yuechu

Thank you both for the added details!


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

SimonTsai said:


> I personally see them not quite the same. The character 糊 is strongly suggestive of something gluey, specifically paste that hasn't dried yet (e.g., 糨糊, 芝麻糊 and 杏仁糊).



糊糊或乎乎 就是记音罢了，类似于词缀那些东西，没啥意义，只是表示有这么个音存在。但汉语中文字影响实在太大了，用哪个字记音确实影响到人们的观感，脑海中产生不同的画面。


----------



## SuperXW

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 糊糊或乎乎 就是记音罢了，类似于词缀那些东西，没啥意义，只是表示有这么个音存在。但汉语中文字影响实在太大了，用哪个字记音确实影响到人们的观感，脑海中产生不同的画面。


一般没区别。可能在文学作品的作者遣词造句时，会有倾向性吧。

颜色的拓展形容词有很多，可以令口语表达变得丰富多彩具有个性：
黑乎乎 黑糊糊 黑漆漆 黑黝黝 黑油油 黑幽幽 黑蒙蒙 黑沉沉 黑压压 黑麻麻 黑不拉几 乌漆嘛黑……


----------



## 2PieRad

I'm not sure, but adding 糊糊 might suggest that one's view could be obstructed by this 黑 dark/black object/substance...模糊 - fuzzy, no? Hence why 糊糊 collocates well with 黑 and not so well with other colours, right?
白糊糊，黄糊糊，粉红糊糊


----------



## Baklovic

2PieRad said:


> I'm not sure, but adding 糊糊 might suggest that one's view could be obstructed by this 黑 dark/black object/substance...模糊 - fuzzy, no? Hence why 糊糊 collocates well with 黑 and not so well with other colours, right?
> 白糊糊，黄糊糊，粉红糊糊


This is interesting. I think maybe because the color white means more of purity, clearness, meanwhile black can mean darkness and chaos, and fuzzy. 

But I'm not sure, guessing there might be some clues in Old Chinese, noticed that 黑糊糊 is not a common word in all dialects, like they have mentioned before, there are so many words for this color (for other colors too), so it could be traced back in very old time, maybe there were some root or affix for such words.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

2PieRad said:


> 白糊糊，黄糊糊，粉红糊糊


百度一下，确实有人在用"白乎乎""蓝乎乎""黄糊糊"等词汇。其中，糊糊=乎乎，写法不同而已。表颜色的词都是单字，所以可以有"粉乎乎"的。

另外还有：辣乎乎、潮乎乎、急乎乎 etc. 

"乎乎"可能就是用于形容词词尾的一个词缀。


----------

